# 2x 12V Batterien gleichzeitig laden



## Stxkx1978 (21. Dezember 2011)

kann man 2 gelbatterien (so wie in meiner aufwendingen zeichnung aufgeführt) mit einem 12V ladegerät (ctek 7000) gleichzeitig laden? 






Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Angler9999 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2x 12V Batterien gleichzeitig laden*

klar
mache ich auch nicht anders.... nur das ich 8 Stück parallel habe.

Jeweils 8 Kabel Minus zu einer Klemme Ladegerät führe
Jeweils 8 Kabel PLus zu einer Klemme Ladegerät führe


Das gleiche würde ich an deiner Zeichnung auch ändern. Also nicht zur Batterie, sondern zur Ladeklemme das zweite Kabel führen.
Geht hervorragend. Voraussgesetzt dein Ladegerät passt.
Und dei Ctek7000 passt dafür.


----------



## Fr33 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2x 12V Batterien gleichzeitig laden*

Du hast auf dem Bild die Batterien/Akkus in Reihe (also hintereinander)geschaltet..... das würde ich nicht machen.

Du musst die wenn überhaupt, und das meinte Angler999, paralell schalten! Mit nem Multimeter würde ich aber die Ladespannung mal messen..... ich tippe die Akkus brauchen richtig lange, wenn du beide auf einmal ans Lagegerät hängst.....

Was spricht eigentlich dagegen, die Akkus nacheinander zu laden?


----------



## Stxkx1978 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2x 12V Batterien gleichzeitig laden*

hatte die verkabelung vom ersten bei nem lkw gesehen,und dachte man könnet das so übernehemen


du meinst so?
wie ist das weil das ladegerät rkennt ja nicht welche batterie wie weit dann geladen ist,oder?weil ja von einam kabel des geräts 2 stück dann abgehen,der kann ja dann nict mehr dosieren!?im ersten kann die spannung dan an die andere abgegeben werden,oder?
kann gut sein das ich falsch liege,habe von elektrizität keinen plan|uhoh: 





also kann auch durchaus 4,6 oder 8 batterien so anhängen...
müssen nur alle gleich sein,oder?


----------



## Stxkx1978 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2x 12V Batterien gleichzeitig laden*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Du hast auf dem Bild die Batterien/Akkus in Reihe (also hintereinander)geschaltet..... das würde ich nicht machen.
> 
> Du musst die wenn überhaupt, und das meinte Angler999, paralell schalten! Mit nem Multimeter würde ich aber die Ladespannung mal messen..... ich tippe die Akkus brauchen richtig lange, wenn du beide auf einmal ans Lagegerät hängst.....
> 
> Was spricht eigentlich dagegen, die Akkus nacheinander zu laden?




ich habe viele batterien,und wenn ich meinen lieblingssee fahre kann ich daheim die restlichen auf einmal zum laden anhängen.sonst wäre die erste schon fertig,und ich kann die zweite nicht zum laden anhängen weil ich auf dem wasser bin,und von da noch weitere zum laden mitbringe.sonst wäre das egal....

also siehst du es auch so (zeichnung 2)mit der schaltung wie angler9999?

dann mache ich das auch so!:m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2x 12V Batterien gleichzeitig laden*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Du hast auf dem Bild die Batterien/Akkus in Reihe (also hintereinander)geschaltet..... das würde ich nicht machen.



Nö, hat er nicht. Das ist eine Paralelschaltung...|rolleyes

Ich würde die Batterien nicht zusammen laden. Blei Gel Akkus werden mit einer UI Kennlinie geladen.
D.h. das Ladegerät erkennt anhand der Spannung wie viel Ladestrom es noch zur Batterie schicken muss.

Wenn Du zwei Batterien zusammen lädst kann entweder passieren das eine nicht richtig geladen wird oder das die andere überladen wird.


----------



## wilhelm (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2x 12V Batterien gleichzeitig laden*

Beide Batterien parallel schalten ( Spannung bleibt dann gleich ) bei entsprechendem Ladegerät ist ohne weiters machbar.
( Parallel = *beide Plus *und *beide Minus *) zum Laderät und laden.

Gruß Wilhelm

PS: Tommi darum beide Batterin miteinander verbinden so das sich diese angleichen.


----------



## Angler9999 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2x 12V Batterien gleichzeitig laden*

Genau so

Ich habe eine Kunststoffkiste worin die 8 Akkus gut zu tragen sind.
An den Seiten (innen) habe ich mir zwei Schienen angeschraubt, an der jeweils acht Kabel zu den Batteriepolen abgehen. Die eine Schiene ist Plus, die andere Schiene ist Minus.  Dadurch habe ich Ordnung und verursache keinen Kurzschschluss. 
So habe ich auch die Möglichkeit das Echolot anzuschliessen.

und wenn mal ein Akkus defekt geht wird ein neuer gebrauchter den Platz einnehmen.
gebrauchte Akkus aus USV´s bekommt man recht günstig.


----------



## antonio (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2x 12V Batterien gleichzeitig laden*

du kannst sie auch in reihe schalten, wenn du ein 24v-ladegerät hast.

antonio


----------



## Fr33 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2x 12V Batterien gleichzeitig laden*

@ Tommi

ich sprach vom ersten Bild  Das war ne Reihenschaltung..... auf dem 2. Bild vom TE ist es Paralell.


----------



## antonio (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2x 12V Batterien gleichzeitig laden*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Tommi
> 
> ich sprach vom ersten Bild  Das war ne Reihenschaltung..... auf dem 2. Bild vom TE ist es Paralell.



auch auf dem ersten ist es parallel
plus zu plus und minus zu minus.

wenn es reihe wäre, hätte er den plus der ersten batterie mit dem minus der zweiten verbinden müssen und der minus der ersten und der plus der zweiten würden zum ladegerät gehen.

antonio


----------



## Stxkx1978 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2x 12V Batterien gleichzeitig laden*

puh,ne kurze zusammenfassung:

-habe ja nur ein 12v ladegerät.

-die einzige lösung(wenn ich das richtig verstehe) ist das      zweite bild das ich vorbereitet habe!

-diese ist aber wiederum auf dauer nicht gut für die akkus


verstehe ich als laie das jetzt richtig?


möchte da schon was machen was hand und fuss hand.
spiele auch mit dem gedanke mir nen 24v motor zu holen,daher wäre es noch besser mehrer 12v batterien gleichzeitig laden zu können.ohne mir jetzt noch weitere ladegeräte zu holen.

danke schonmal für die ganzen antworten!!

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## antonio (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2x 12V Batterien gleichzeitig laden*

egal ob erstes oder zweites es sind beides parallelschaltungen.
wie gesagt günstiger ist es einzeln zu laden.
dein ladegerät bringt auch nur 7 ampere ladestrom.

antonio


----------



## Der Hille (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2x 12V Batterien gleichzeitig laden*

Ich habe 4 AGM Batterien und lade sie mit 4 Ladegeräten, weil ich habe gemerkt das man bei zb. ner 100Ah Batterie schon gut nen 10A  Ladegerät braucht damit die Dinger auch vernünftig voll werden. Wie viel AH haben die Batterien auf dem Bild?? Wenn das 2 100er sind und du nur ein 7A Ladegerät hast dauert das ja schon sehr lange bis du die 200Ah voll hast. wenn du gleichzeitig laden willst solltes über ein 24V gerät nachdenken, es gibt aber auch schon für +/- 120 € Ladegeräte im 12V Bereich mit 2 oder 4 Ausgängen wo du mehrere Batterien auf einmal anschließen kannst.


----------



## Brückenangler (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2x 12V Batterien gleichzeitig laden*

hallo,
das/die ladegeräte sollten max. 10% der zu ladenden
batteriekapazität an maximalladestrom leisten.
der ladestrom sollte (muss) für jede batterie
getrennt geregelt (kennlinie für gel-akku) werden. 
kein fachbetrieb würde zu einem verfahren
mit einem ladegerät an zwei parallel ge-
schalteten batterien raten. für yachten mit mehreren
batterien gibt es ladegeräte mit mehreren ausgängen.
ich denke eine preiswerte lösung ist ein
zweites ladegerät.

gruss, brückenangler


----------



## Stxkx1978 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2x 12V Batterien gleichzeitig laden*

@hille
die haben jeweils 65ah.beide sind leicht und reichen für einen angeltag mit nem rhino vx54 dicke.meist sogar nur eine,bei nem sehr langen tag kommt die 2. zum schluss zum einsatz.
habe noch 2x 6v mit jeweils 160ah die ich zusammenschalte.mit der kann ich 2 lange tage durchmachen.die werden auch ganz gut geladen,dauert allerdings ca 1 ganzen tag.

@brückenangler
ich denke nun auch  das ich um ein zweites 12v ladegerät nicht herum kommen werde.



Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Bauer (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2x 12V Batterien gleichzeitig laden*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Tommi
> 
> ich sprach vom ersten Bild  Das war ne Reihenschaltung..... auf dem 2. Bild vom TE ist es Paralell.


 

Das erste Bild ist auch parallel geschaltet, ohne Zweifel!
Also kein Problem.


----------



## rekst (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2x 12V Batterien gleichzeitig laden*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Du hast auf dem Bild die Batterien/Akkus in Reihe (also hintereinander)geschaltet..... das würde ich nicht machen.
> 
> Du musst die wenn überhaupt, und das meinte Angler999, paralell schalten! Mit nem Multimeter würde ich aber die Ladespannung mal messen..... ich tippe die Akkus brauchen richtig lange, wenn du beide auf einmal ans Lagegerät hängst.....
> 
> Was spricht eigentlich dagegen, die Akkus nacheinander zu laden?


 

stimmt nicht, ist Paralelschaltung: + zu +, - zu -, bei Reihenschaltung gehr + zu -


----------



## Franky (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2x 12V Batterien gleichzeitig laden*

Ich bin ja nun kein Äksperde in dieser Angelegenheit, aber wenn ich das mal vom "kleinen" ins "große" übertrage, hätte ich meine Bedenken, mit einem Ladegerät 2 Akkus gleichzeitig zu laden. 
Hintergrund: für die Mignon/Micro-Rundzellen haben viele Geräte eine Einzelschachtüberwachung (z.B. Ansmann Energy 8 plus, Voltcraft 2010), um die Dinger jeweils individuell zu laden und den entsprechenden Erhaltungs/Pflegemodus einzuschalten. So würde ich das dann bei den dicken Blei(gel/vlies)-Akkus auch handhaben... Ich sehe aber auch gerade an diesem Punkt ein dickes "Aber"...
In Akkupacks (Laptop, Akkuschrauber, Modellbau) sind in der Regel Rundzellen (NiCd, NiMH, Li-Ion, LiPo) drin, die in Reihe geschaltet sind (z.T. sogar auch noch parallel), die vom entsprechenden Ladegerät GLEICHZEITIG geladen werden! Ein Auseinanderfriemeln der Dinger ist z. T. auch unmöglich, da nicht nur mit Lötfähnchen aneinandergepappt, sondern auch noch im Gehäuse eingeschweisst. Auch diese Akkus unterliegen (wie Pb-Akkus) einer entsprechenden Ladekurve, werden aber als "Gesamtkunstwerk" vom Ladegerät gesehen.
Von daher gesehen wird das auch hier funktionieren müssen...

Nachtrag:
Da mich das echt interessiert, habe ich bei TecParts (Hersteller CTEK) angerufen und nachgefragt. Aussage von dort:
Nicht möglich! Mind. Akkus werden beschädigt wenn nicht sogar das Ladegerät "überlastet".


----------



## Schwichte (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2x 12V Batterien gleichzeitig laden*

Hallo 

@Brückenangler und Franky ich gebe euch beiden recht

zu mal die ladezeit sich bei zwei batterien verdoppelt(der ladestrom teilt sich in parallel) würde ich mir nen zweites gerät holen oder nacheinander laden(+ -=0) 

@der hille

aba eine frage hätt ich...ich hab auch ne 12v agm fürs echolot und die haben ja glaube spezielle ladegeräte mit weniger ladestrom??!! darufhin meinte nen kumpel die akkus bloß nicht an nen kfz ladegerät anzuschließen (diese haben ja so >=6A) weil diese mir evtl. um die ohren fliegen könnten...aba du hast in deinem beitrag von agm und 10 A gesprochen?????

Petri


----------



## antonio (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2x 12V Batterien gleichzeitig laden*

mit den ampere(ladestrom) hat dies nix zu tun, die gel akkus brauchen ein ladegerät mit entsprechender kennlinie(iuu).
der ladestrom ergibt sich aus der leistungsfähigkeit der ladegeräte.
der ladestrom sollte ca 10% der kapazität des akkus entsprechen.
gute ladegeräte regeln den ladestrom entsprechend dem akku der da dran hängt.

antonio


----------



## Stxkx1978 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2x 12V Batterien gleichzeitig laden*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nun kein Äksperde in dieser Angelegenheit, aber wenn ich das mal vom "kleinen" ins "große" übertrage, hätte ich meine Bedenken, mit einem Ladegerät 2 Akkus gleichzeitig zu laden.
> Hintergrund: für die Mignon/Micro-Rundzellen haben viele Geräte eine Einzelschachtüberwachung (z.B. Ansmann Energy 8 plus, Voltcraft 2010), um die Dinger jeweils individuell zu laden und den entsprechenden Erhaltungs/Pflegemodus einzuschalten. So würde ich das dann bei den dicken Blei(gel/vlies)-Akkus auch handhaben... Ich sehe aber auch gerade an diesem Punkt ein dickes "Aber"...
> In Akkupacks (Laptop, Akkuschrauber, Modellbau) sind in der Regel Rundzellen (NiCd, NiMH, Li-Ion, LiPo) drin, die in Reihe geschaltet sind (z.T. sogar auch noch parallel), die vom entsprechenden Ladegerät GLEICHZEITIG geladen werden! Ein Auseinanderfriemeln der Dinger ist z. T. auch unmöglich, da nicht nur mit Lötfähnchen aneinandergepappt, sondern auch noch im Gehäuse eingeschweisst. Auch diese Akkus unterliegen (wie Pb-Akkus) einer entsprechenden Ladekurve, werden aber als "Gesamtkunstwerk" vom Ladegerät gesehen.
> Von daher gesehen wird das auch hier funktionieren müssen...
> ...




wir hatten bei uns auf der arbeit auch so apc teile die an den servern und manchen pc´s hingen!
da waren auch viele 12v batterien in die reihe geschaltet und wurden immer über die steckdose einseitig geladen.
wenn die nach paar jahren ausgetauscht wurden,haben wir vor dem verschrotten die dinger zerlegt und die batterien herausgenommen.die hatten auch keinen schaden abbekommen und benutze die noch immer für kleinere sachen.

gut zu wissen das du dich bei ctek direkt informiert hast!
das bestärkt mich um so mehr in meiner entscheidung.
ich werde die paralele geschichte abschreiben und mir definitiv ein zweites ladegerät dazu holen!

Danke+Gruss
Daniel


----------



## ulf (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2x 12V Batterien gleichzeitig laden*



antonio schrieb:


> mit den ampere(ladestrom) hat dies nix zu tun, die gel akkus brauchen ein ladegerät mit entsprechender kennlinie(iuu).
> der ladestrom ergibt sich aus der leistungsfähigkeit der ladegeräte.
> der ladestrom sollte ca 10% der kapazität des akkus entsprechen.
> gute ladegeräte regeln den ladestrom entsprechend dem akku der da dran hängt.
> ...


Hallo

Mit dem Strom hat das sehr wohl auch etwas zu tun. Ein leerer Akku zieht sich so viel Strom rein, wie das Ladegerät liefern kann. Der Strom muß je nach Akku begrenzt werden. Das ist der I-Anteil der IUU Kennlinie. Wenn der Akku dann seine Ladeenspannung erreicht hat tritt der U-Anteil der IUU Kennlinie in Kraft und begrenzt die Spannung. Mit weiter absinkendem Strom tritt dann irgendwann der zweite U-Anteil der IUU-Kennlinie in Kraft und schaltet auf einen niedrigere Spannung um, um in Erhaltungsladung zu gehen.

Gruß Ulf


----------

